# Girls Day Out 2-1-14



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

This morning was no different than any other morning. My customers on time, boat in tip top shape; armed and ready to pierce the waters of lower Terrebone parish. Actually, it was very different. Entertaining clients is the name of the game in this business and boy did I have my hands full. Friday night an entourage of 12 ladies pulled up to my camp with mountains of food, beverages and gear, excited for their day of fishing and bachelorette weekend to follow. Estrogen overload. And so it began. Two boats, two captains, and 8 survivors of the night pushed onward toward bountiful waters. I had to make a choice. Go to waters that held fish the day before or see if the last place I caught fish had any life. I chose wrong. We arrived on the scene of filthy water and a mass of boats piled up on the hot spot. A rough start indeed. I quickly abandoned the area and bounced over to the Bayou Saveur area where we found the reds willing and waiting! With 4 girls on board, the decision was made to keep it simple. Out comes the bait shrimp and corks! Lol. First cast the cork goes down and the fun began! The girls put a genuine whipping on the reds and drum in no time at all! Most of them had never caught a fish before so you can imagine the thrills they got from fighting these fish one after another! The trip was a complete success and they are already planning another trip. Thanks to Capt. Rhyan Leblanc for running the second boat

February is a great month for reds and I have plenty days open!
Capt. Rob 224-776-9820






































Capt. Rob Dupont
225-776-9820


----------

